# Sneakerheads



## crussell

Any Sneakerheads out there?

I recently got bit by the bug - Started off shopping for some Airmax 90's a few months ago and now it's my daily routine to see what Jordan's are being released.

However, I have not had much luck. I'm batting .000% on the Nike SNKR's app, can't seem to catch a Win. Then I get frustrated not knowing what retailers get stock. I just saw that Pac Sun had an assortment of Jordan's for Black Friday but I found out too late... I'm about to lick my wounds and just start buying off StockX but would much rather find retail deals. Any advice?

Only cool pair I've landed so far are these Jordan 4's Golf Military Blue's that released on Nike's website a few months back. Can't even wear them until Spring rolls around... Otherwise I've scooped up a few pairs of Airmax 90's so far.


----------



## cleohioturf

the SNKR's app you will find is flooded with bots and your win rate will be extremely low.

If you are a golfer, use the regular Nike app and scoop the limited release golf. There is a pair of Jordan 4 blacks coming out in another week or so, look sweet.


----------



## crussell

cleohioturf said:


> the SNKR's app you will find is flooded with bots and your win rate will be extremely low.
> 
> If you are a golfer, use the regular Nike app and scoop the limited release golf. There is a pair of Jordan 4 blacks coming out in another week or so, look sweet.


Yea I've learned the SNKR's app has a reputation of being impossible due to competing with bots. The "Cool Grey" 11's drop tomorrow, and Nike is releasing 1 million pairs between the app and retailers which is crazy high. Hoping to come away with a W for once!

Looks like there is a couple golf 4's coming out soon (blacks and breds), will definitely be trying to scoop those up.


----------



## The_iHenry

I've also recently been bitten. I was able to grab some Air Pegasus 83' on the SNKR's app and some how got exclusive access to the Royalty 12's so I got those also. Other than that I've struck out as well.


----------



## crussell

The_iHenry said:


> I've also recently been bitten. I was able to grab some Air Pegasus 83' on the SNKR's app and some how got exclusive access to the Royalty 12's so I got those also. Other than that I've struck out as well.


Nice! I lost on the Royalty 12's but I was successful on the Cool Grey 11's this weekend.

I've heard the SNKR app rewards loyalty. The more you use it, engage in the content, and the more wins you get, it supposedly gets more rewarding.


----------



## cleohioturf

crussell said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also recently been bitten. I was able to grab some Air Pegasus 83' on the SNKR's app and some how got exclusive access to the Royalty 12's so I got those also. Other than that I've struck out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I lost on the Royalty 12's but I was successful on the Cool Grey 11's this weekend.
> 
> I've heard the SNKR app rewards loyalty. The more you use it, engage in the content, and the more wins you get, it supposedly gets more rewarding.
Click to expand...

I have certainly seen increase likelihood of wins but I also think some of those are maybe a touch less popular. The SB Dunks are almost nearly always impossible and then within minutes of ending draws they are flooded on reseller sites for 5X prices and mainly overseas origin.


----------



## The_iHenry

cleohioturf said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also recently been bitten. I was able to grab some Air Pegasus 83' on the SNKR's app and some how got exclusive access to the Royalty 12's so I got those also. Other than that I've struck out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I lost on the Royalty 12's but I was successful on the Cool Grey 11's this weekend.
> 
> I've heard the SNKR app rewards loyalty. The more you use it, engage in the content, and the more wins you get, it supposedly gets more rewarding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have certainly seen increase likelihood of wins but I also think some of those are maybe a touch less popular. The SB Dunks are almost nearly always impossible and then within minutes of ending draws they are flooded on reseller sites for 5X prices and mainly overseas origin.
Click to expand...

That might be true, I took a bunch of L's and outta no where I get exclusive access.


----------



## crussell

Picked up another pair of Golf 4's - Really like the look of these.


----------



## The_iHenry

Has anybody scored anything?


----------



## crussell

The_iHenry said:


> Has anybody scored anything?


I've picked up few pairs off Stock X recently. (J4 Lightning and some J1 Lows for my Girlfriend) - I was just told that the golf shop in town has the Jordan 1 Low Golf's that just got released a week or two ago so I might check that out today.

Just got back from my annual golf trip to Bandon Dunes and wore both pairs of my 4's. Awesome place, we lucked out with beautiful weather, and the kicks did great.


----------



## The_iHenry

crussell said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody scored anything?
> 
> 
> 
> I've picked up few pairs off Stock X recently. (J4 Lightning and some J1 Lows for my Girlfriend) - I was just told that the golf shop in town has the Jordan 1 Low Golf's that just got released a week or two ago so I might check that out today.
> 
> Just got back from my annual golf trip to Bandon Dunes and wore both pairs of my 4's. Awesome place, we lucked out with beautiful weather, and the kicks did great.
Click to expand...

Hope your golf game was as good as your shoe game! Let's see some pics!
I scored on the Marina blues that recently dropped:


----------



## crussell

@The_iHenry Dang those look sweet! I took an L on those, but did pick up a W on the "Racer Blue" 5's.

I have a few other pairs on the way from Stock X - Just decided to turn an old book shelf into my sneaker shelf, I'll post some pics when I stock the shelves!

Probably going to have to dial back on the sneakers now that mowing season is approaching. I don't think my wallet could handle both!


----------



## The_iHenry

@crussell thanks man, I wasn't a big fan of these Marina Blue 1's until I got them in hand. Racer blue 5's are a good pick up too. I'm having to dial back on the shoes too. Wife mentioned it's becoming an expensive hobby :/


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@crussell @The_iHenry

I love the old school sneakers..and would love to buy some.

I have no idea were to start.

What websites do you guys recommend?

Thanks


----------



## crussell

ENC_Lawn said:


> @crussell @The_iHenry
> 
> I love the old school sneakers..and would love to buy some.
> 
> I have no idea were to start.
> 
> What websites do you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks


Well - The best way is straight from Nike where you can pay retail pricing, but it can also be the hardest way. They have an app called "SNKRS" where they add new releases on a set schedule. The hard part is that the demand is much higher than the supply, and even if you are staring at your phone and submit on a release right when the clock changes, the odds still are against you.

Nike also has some new releases on their regular Nike app, or Nike.com, but these are lesser sought after items but that is where I've been able to get some of the Jordan Golf shoes at retail pricing.

The easier way, but much more expensive, is to buy them from a reseller website. StockX.com is the most popular. It is a platform for buying/selling new sneakers, but you'll get some sticker shock when you see pricing, plus the added processing and shipping fees on top of that.

Lastly, I feel obligated to say be careful! It's a slippery slope, I started off looking for a cool pair of shoes last year, and now I've got a dozen pairs on my shelf.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@crussell

Thanks for the info...I will check out all of the website's you mentioned! :thumbup:

I hear ya on the slippery slope :lol:


----------



## The_iHenry

@ENC_Lawn I agree with everything @crussell mentioned. I have multiple SNKRS accounts and still missed on todays Sacai VaporWaffles :/ 
The struggle to get pairs for retail continues. Hopefully I have better luck tomorrow with the playoff 12's.


----------



## crussell

Repurposed an old bookshelf in my office for my growing shoe collection (had to add a few shelves).

My purchasing has leveled off for now. Bought a few "must haves" off of StockX and a few that were relatively cheaper buys to build the foundation for my collection. Going to stick to only new releases/drops for a while.

Top shelf are my gf's, bottom shelf are golf shoes.


----------



## The_iHenry

Pretty nice collection you got. Is the bottom shelf reserved for golf shoes?


----------



## crussell

@The_iHenry

Ha well pretty much - I added another pair of J1 Low Golf all whites to the bottom shelf, and also picked up a pair of the Marina Blue 1's like you have (got them for retail). I'm outgrowing this shelf already... Especially since there are some releases coming up soon that I'm definitely going after.

Friday - Air Trainer 1 and Jordan 12 Golfs
Saturday - Military Black 4's
May 25 - Heritage 1's
May 28 - Green Bean 5's
June - Infared 4's


----------



## The_iHenry

@crussell I'm sitting on some Oreo 350's and the Georgetown 85's for trading purposes. I'll be going after the military 4's heritage 1's and the trainers this month. I'm really hoping to land the 4's.


----------



## The_iHenry

Struck out today :/ hopefully I can land the military 4's tomorrow


----------



## crussell

L on the Chlorophyll Trainers but hit on the Golf 12's.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## The_iHenry

@crussell W's are hard to come by :/ good luck tomorrow.

I'm iffy about ordering golf shoes online. Do the golf J's you have run true to size?


----------



## crussell

They do run true - Only difference is that you are likely going to lace them up tight, compared to your street shoes. I personally wear wear my street shoes very loose, so tightening up my golf shoes is a little unfamiliar.. mostly just all the excess laces I end up with after tying them lol.


----------



## Tmank87

Dubs on the military 4s. Kids and Mens


----------



## crussell

Tmank87 said:


> Dubs on the military 4s. Kids and Mens


Nice!

No luck here, so StockX for me


----------



## Tmank87

crussell said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs on the military 4s. Kids and Mens
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> No luck here, so StockX for me
Click to expand...

Haha I've had some decent luck lately. Hit on the panda restocks a few weeks back also.


----------



## The_iHenry

Congrats @Tmank87! Nice pickup on those.

Anybody have any luck with the Cactus Jack Corporation drop? I missed but was able to score on the air trainer 1's.


----------



## crussell

The_iHenry said:


> Congrats @Tmank87! Nice pickup on those.
> 
> Anybody have any luck with the Cactus Jack Corporation drop? I missed but was able to score on the air trainer 1's.


Nope! I went 0-4 on the Cactus Jacks...

Recently hit on the J5 "Green Bean", Air Trainer 1 "Photon Dust", and the J1 Golf "Shattered Backboard".

Also picked up the J4 Military Blacks, and the Air Trainer 1 Clorophyll's off of StockX.

I desperately need to expand my shelf capacity. My current shelf is full with 20 pairs, plus another 4 pairs sitting on the ground, plus another 3 pairs I still have on the way...


----------



## Tmank87

Didn't hit on any of the Travis Scott's. Did get the military blacks for my son, hit in the shattered backboard. Hit the green bean, didn't keep them.

Just bought my other son a pair of dunks tonight. Just on Nikes site. Hoping to hit the AJ4 infrareds coming up.


----------



## crussell

Don't hate me, but I was lucky enough to get early access today to the Infareds! Never gotten early access before.


----------



## Tmank87

crussell said:


> Don't hate me, but I was lucky enough to get early access today to the Infareds! Never gotten early access before.


Man, nice! That's good luck.


----------



## The_iHenry

Snagged a pair for me and both of my kids 



Did anybody else get em?


----------

